# Richard Wright (Pink Floyd) passes away!



## Hitboxx (Sep 15, 2008)

_Pink Floyd_ keyboard player and founder member _Richard Wright_ has died aged 65 from cancer. He penned songs for _Wish You Were Here_ and _The Dark Side Of The Moon_.

RIP 

Source: BBC


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

a bad news day for me today.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 15, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51large.png


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 15, 2008)

May Soul Rest in Peace


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2008)

*www.myorkutglitter.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/condolences19.gif

A very sad news . We lose a member of the greatest Rock band ever...
     May his Heart Rest in Peace.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## karnivore (Sep 15, 2008)

damn damn damn damn damn


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2008)

What????
Oh nooooooooo................
nahi nahi..........
koi kahe do ki yeh jhut hai............

R.I.P...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## eggman (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy Cr@P!!!!
I owe him so much for making great music!!!

R.I.P.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 16, 2008)

rip


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 16, 2008)

R.i.P....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 16, 2008)

Its sad....


----------



## karmanya (Sep 16, 2008)

Extremely sad.
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year


----------



## slugger (Sep 16, 2008)

Sad news


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

Bad news indeed, may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

Never i have listened to his songs ..but still I respect music and musicians..bhagwan uski atma ko shaanti de ..RIP


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Sep 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Never i have listened to his songs ..but still I respect music and musicians..bhagwan uski atma ko shaanti de ..RIP


Bhagwan esumitkumar ki aatma ko bhi shanti de who is quite dead on this forum


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

> Bhagwan esumitkumar ki aatma ko bhi shanti de who is quite dead on this forum


abe saale mahatma...tera srch engine kharab ho gaya dimag ka ...dhang se srch kar..never a day passes when i dont open digit forum.......

this quote u shud apply to urself ..cuz u r dead on this forum...we joined on same month ..Feb 2004 and u see ur posts 115 ???? till

chal jaa bhabhi bula rahi hai tujhe


----------



## eggman (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Dude !!! You never head Pink FloyD???????????????????????????????/OMG?????????


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ i have heard maybe one time but i dont remember ..but more devoted to Rammstein


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 20, 2008)

R.I.P... and ur music will outlive you for generations. 

Peace bro!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

ya, he was a great musician........... better than the cr@p Indian ones (saving a few). I remember the drama that was done over that Indian Idol or Star of sumthing (dun remeber)..but no-one shows a damn about Richard Wright on the news channels....WTF


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 20, 2008)

RIP


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ya, he was a great musician........... better than the cr@p Indian ones (saving a few). I remember the drama that was done over that Indian Idol or Star of sumthing (dun remeber)..but no-one shows a damn about Richard Wright on the news channels....WTF


NDTV did a complete report on Wright the day he died... I saw it :sniff:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really really sorry for Bumping this thread. But I couldnt help it.  
Cant believe he died. Had caught cold myself so couldnt catch up with the news....

Wish you were here is .. is my favourite PF song.


----------



## gigyaster (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG...shocking for me.
he was so gr8...
R.I.P


----------



## skippednote (Sep 29, 2008)

R.i.P   
ain't he the same guy who sang another brick in the wall.


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## moshel (Oct 8, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------

